# Game 26: Celtics (11-14) at Sonics (11-14)



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

The Boston Celtics play the Seattle Supersonics at the Key Arena in Seattle on Monday, December 26. The game will be at 10:00 EST and will be televised by FSNE.

The Seattle Supersonics's last game was against the Dallas Mavericks, *L*, 98-101 *(*boxscore*)*.
The Boston Celtics last game was against the Utah Jazz, *W*, 101-89 *(*boxscore*)*.

The Sonics are 7-8 at home and the Celtics are 2-8 away.

 * The probable starters for each team:*





 <table border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr></tr></tbody> </table> 







Roster | *Game Site *| Team Stats | *Schedule* | Season Splits | *Game Notes*
 <center>​  *Roster* | Game Site | *Team Stats* | Schedule | *Season Splits* | Game Notes
​ 
 *Game Preview** | *Please *wager* on this game at the* uCash Sportsbook !*​ </center>​  
Please visit the Seattle *Supersonics*Forum *Game *Thread *.* . *.* !


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Premier said:


> The Bulls are 7-8 at home and the Celtics are 2-8 away.


Why the random fact?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Celtics going to get their payback tonight.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> Why the random fact?


a "random" fact?

Yes. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

lol

Premier goofs up at least once a thread now haha. 

By the way Prem......you got photoshop? My new avatar needs a little work.

I was thinking of getting Antoine's head on Brian here, and changing the words to Whose leg do I have to hump to get a box of krispy kremes?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri, even if I did, I wouldn't do _that_.

:grinning:


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Greg Dickerson: "My feeling is that he (Gerald Green) will be a great player in the league."

Astute observation, Greg. Please remind me how much time you've seen Gerald play?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lets hope this game went better than the last meeting, hopefully more like last seasons games.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I hate offensive rebounds


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Is it just me or does Delonte have like every one of our rebounds so far? Like 4 already?


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Smooth penetration by Pierce for the easy layup.

"Like Tomlinson." :rofl:


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Is it just me or does Delonte have like every one of our rebounds so far? Like 4 already?


thats what he does,
"Delonte West, not your average Point guard"

Please hold back from the SG comments


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lewis has to be one of the most gifted plaers I have ever seen.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

It seems to be Mark Blount's night. He's three of three from the field thanks to some kind bounces and just drew an offensive foul from Rashard Lewis by taking the charge in the lane.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce is the only player to have missed a shot!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

What? No one's watching the Pats?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I am, but I'm listening to the Celtics.

But Pats first


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Nice intensity from both teams coming out...

I won't be on anymore...so be easy all...peace


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> What? No one's watching the Pats?


Pats suck.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Ohhhhh Perk. What a block.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Pats suck.


:|


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I am...and you should be too:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=227943


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Perkins with a monster block. He rejected the ball way into the stands.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Ohhhhh Perk. What a block.


I got it recorded.

Ah...beautiful, Perk does a great job and he gets subbed out.

Mike:

"You look at the box score and see 1 foul and 1 rebound under Perkins' name, but I love the Celtics with him in the lineup."


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice ball movement by the Celtics, and way to grab the offensive boards (5 rebounds now for Delonte)


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Delonte is the man, he really needs to shoot more


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I love Banks' tenacious defense but he has to watch the hand-check fouls as he is not prominent enough for the refs to overlook it and give him some good treatment.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Banks really needs to stop forcing shots like that on the break. He isn't good enough to do that.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0ZCESG0OD47HE2J3IV9W4BQY4V

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1JNP1XTZET79V3Q1KZ2BVP1L32


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow. Did Raef seriously just dribble and then make a jumpshot off the dribble? 

That's got to be the first time he's done that this year.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Please don't shoot Marcus.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Banks is really getting on my nerves


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd almost rather see Orien Greene right now. He can't shoot either, but at least he doesn't try to.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

off topic:

Never using Google Video again. They rejected two of my Celtics highlights from the Bucks game but accepted two other highlight videos. That doesn't make sense at all.

Any how, the videos for all you non-New England; non-League pass fans (P-Dub):

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...Highlights+(vs.+Bucks;+Dec+16)"+playable:true
http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...Highlights+(vs.+Bucks;+Dec+16)"+playable:true


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> I'd almost rather see Orien Greene right now. He can't shoot either, but at least he doesn't try to.


Agreed, I don't like Banks, but this is just pathetic


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Do they call 3 seconds on Fortson? Or does he get away with it?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

good shot by Delonte


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> good shot by Delonte


Layup?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

I love Perkins.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Layup?


same thing, he got fouled and made the shot (layup), it is a form of a shot


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

ROFL @ Wyc on FSN

"The best thing if you come before the show is that you can see them put on their make up; it's not bad except that they put it on each other."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

I did not think we would actually be winning.


----------



## Vinsane (Feb 27, 2005)

what is wrong with lewis


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pierce's technical percentage has to be very low this year, under 50%


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Does anyone know where I can find *Total* bocks this year? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Perk with a block on Fortson. It was sweet.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

NBA.com right on the player page :|


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

7 fouls total for our point guards :|


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> NBA.com right on the player page :|


Link me please.

EDIT: nvm, got them.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tony Parker?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Tony Parker?


is a player we could of had but we took Joe Forte


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> is a player we could of had but we took Joe Forte


It's the player that Donny took as his starting PG:

Sorry, I'd take Kidd or Nash ahead of him.

Also, he says AI hogs too much yet picks Kobe.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Celtics lead at the half by five, 55-50.



> <table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#006532">*BOSTON CELTICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ricky Davis, GF</td><td>23</td><td>7-11</td><td>0-1</td><td>1-3</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>15</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Delonte West, G</td><td>14</td><td>2-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-1</td><td align="right">1</td><td>5</td><td>6</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Paul Pierce, GF</td><td>19</td><td>5-11</td><td>0-2</td><td>10-12</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>20</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Kendrick Perkins, FC</td><td>14</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mark Blount, C</td><td>18</td><td>6-8</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>12</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ryan Gomes, F</td><td>2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Orien Greene, PG</td><td>3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Raef LaFrentz, FC</td><td>7</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Banks, PG</td><td>5</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Al Jefferson, PF</td><td>6</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>2</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>22-40</td><td>0-3</td><td>11-18</td><td>5</td><td>22</td><td>13</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>6</td><td>17</td><td>55</td></tr><tr bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="13">
> </td></tr><tr> <td class="head" colspan="13" align="center" bgcolor="#1c3f2c">*SEATTLE SUPERSONICS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*STARTERS*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Luke Ridnour, PG</td><td>11</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ray Allen, SG</td><td>18</td><td>1-8</td><td>0-5</td><td>2-3</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Rashard Lewis, SF</td><td>14</td><td>6-9</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>3</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Reggie Evans, PF</td><td>11</td><td>3-3</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-4</td><td align="right">2</td><td>5</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>6</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vitaly Potapenko, C</td><td>7</td><td>0-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">*BENCH*</td> <td width="5%">*MIN*</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*3PM-A*</td> <td width="7%">*FTM-A*</td> <td width="6%">*OREB*</td> <td width="6%">*REB*</td> <td width="6%">*AST*</td> <td width="6%">*STL*</td> <td width="6%">*BLK*</td> <td width="6%">*TO*</td> <td width="6%">*PF*</td> <td width="6%">*PTS*</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nick Collison, FC</td><td>15</td><td>2-5</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-4</td><td align="right">3</td><td>5</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Danny Fortson, FC</td><td>13</td><td>4-7</td><td>0-0</td><td>4-5</td><td align="right">3</td><td>7</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>12</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vladimir Radmanovic, PF</td><td>14</td><td>1-6</td><td>0-4</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>3</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Ronald Murray, SG</td><td>11</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>3-5</td><td align="right">1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>7</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">*TOTALS*</td><td nowrap="nowrap">*FGM-A*</td><td>*3PM-A*</td><td>*FTM-A*</td><td>*OREB*</td><td>*REB*</td><td>*AST*</td><td>*STL*</td><td>*BLK*</td><td>*TO*</td><td>*PF*</td><td>*PTS*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
> </td><td>19-47</td><td>0-11</td><td>12-21</td><td>11</td><td>26</td><td>13</td><td>4</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>14</td><td>50</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Look at Delonte. 4 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds

He's having a down night though....no blocks or steals .


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Pierce, Davis, and Blount with 85.5% of the Celtics scoring at the half.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Lanteri said:


> Look at Delonte. 4 points, 6 assists, 5 rebounds
> 
> He's having a down night though....no blocks or steals .


...he's the leading rebounder and has the most assists for the Celtics.

Yeah...he's awful.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Premier said:


> ...he's the leading rebounder and has the most assists for the Celtics.
> 
> Yeah...he's awful.


I love Delonte


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow...we're lost.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Man...What a change of tune from pre season huh...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Premier said:


> ...he's the leading rebounder and has the most assists for the Celtics.
> 
> Yeah...he's awful.


So is Boris Diaw

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005122616


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow. We are getting destroyed on the boards.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Banks needs to take it inside like that every time.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Just because all of you hate him, HOW ABOUT MARCUS BANKS?!?!?!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Just because all of you hate him, HOW ABOUT MARCUS BANKS?!?!?!


2 of 7 from the field


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

he is a good free throw shooter


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> 2 of 7 from the field



And the main guy in the C's (somewhat) comeback.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Great job by the bench to get us back in. And now it's time for Pierce to take over!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh wow. 97-96 Celtics. I can smell it...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Great job by the bench to get us back in. And now it's time for Pierce to take over!



Can you remind of us of the "bench?"


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Can you remind of us of the "bench?"


Orien Greene, he has played great tonight


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

aquaitious said:


> Can you remind of us of the "bench?"


The guys that don't start?


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

So I think the Sonics will lose. They suck as you can tell.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Orien Greene, he has played great tonight


Well you're right, it was a PG, but that's not the one.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

There's quite a few fouls in this game:

Tommy:

"Four fouls on the Pilot..."


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

42 FP for my fantasystar and counting thanks pierce give me more


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Oh wow. Paul Pierce stuck that 3 ...unconscious.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

I didn't like that decision by Paul there on that break though. He shoulda just went right to the rim.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

One hell of a game.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

50 Fantasy points yesssssss


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

And now the game is slipping away.

Damn fake timeout.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte! Ice in them veins!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

big 3 by D-Man


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

...and then he loses his man.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Dear Doc, 

WE ARE GETTING KILLED ON THE OFFENSIVE GLASS. GET PERKINS BACK IN THERE YOU FRIGGEN DEVOLVED NEANDERTHAL.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

honestly Delonte needs to shoot more


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> honestly Delonte needs to shoot more


If he wants more shots, he'll need to play better defense. Otherwise he's benched like Mark Blount for asking for more shots.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Delonte for 3 more!


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Delonte!!!!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> Dear Doc,
> 
> WE ARE GETTING KILLED ON THE OFFENSIVE GLASS. GET PERKINS BACK IN THERE YOU FRIGGEN DEVOLVED NEANDERTHAL.



You don't think Mark Blount can't do it?

DELONTE WEST. MARCUS BANKS>


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Let the man shoot!!


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Banks with the steal! 

Bad shot by Pierce on the other end...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Did the announcer just call him Sweet Lew?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

OH WOW. 

What a TERRIBLE call on Blount. Push what? BLOUNT DOESNT PUSH PEOPLE!

It's a push on Blount because Collison backed up into him?


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Ahhhh I had 2 come back because West and Pierce are killin it....


COME ON!!


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

WTF? That's not a foul on Blount.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

get the ball to Pierce.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Lanteri said:


> OH WOW.
> 
> What a TERRIBLE call on Blount. Push what? BLOUNT DOESNT PUSH PEOPLE!


He would have bounced back.

Tommy:

"This is a NBA nightmare."

Wow...Veal comes in? ok...lol


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, J-Reed is a better big man than Scalabrine


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow Doc has COMPLETELY LOST HIS MIND.

SCALABRINE?!?!? WHERES PERKINS!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I think Banks kind of got fouled on that one...


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

Banks go to hell you freaking idiot. I mean seriously why would you even attempt a shot like that? Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Game Over


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> I think Banks kind of got fouled on that one...


He absolutely did not get fouled. He went in there way out of control and tried to do way more than he's capable of.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

KingHandles said:


> I think Banks kind of got fouled on that one...


I think so too, but still what the hell is he thinking?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Banks go to hell you freaking idiot. I mean seriously why would you even attempt a shot like that? Jesus H. Christ.


3of10 from the field, for our future point guard :clown:


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> He absolutely did not get fouled. He went in there way out of control and tried to do way more than he's capable of.


He got body checked in mid air, which is he was on his ***...

Game over...Goodnight


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Pathetic showing at the last 3 possesions, "get the ball to Paul."

It rhymes should not be hard to remember


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> 3of10 from the field, for our future point guard :clown:


Too bad they still go by points scored, not by FG% for the wins. :clown:


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

31-48 sonics on boards


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Nocioni said:


> 31-48 sonics on boards


The offensive rebounds killed us. I think the Sonics had like 20 2nd chance points.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Too bad they still go by points scored, not by FG% for the wins. :clown:


Yeh that last shot really helped out his point total


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

KingHandles said:


> He got body checked in mid air, which is he was on his ***...
> 
> Game over...Goodnight


No absolutely not. Going out of control and jumping into a big doesnt quallify as getting fouled.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> No absolutely not. Going out of control and jumping into a big doesnt quallify as getting fouled.


Banks can barley hold the ball, get the man a 28.5


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Yeh that last shot really helped out his point total



It's not *his* point total that matters, it's the *teams*.

Oh wait, the Celtics shot a much higher %, CELTICS WIN OMG.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It's not *his* point total that matters, it's the *teams*.
> 
> Oh wait, the Celtics shot a much higher %, CELTICS WIN OMG.


Really and I thought making shots helped the point total?


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Really and I thought making shots helped the point total?



It does, I never said it didn't, but shooting a higher percentage doesn't = wins. Ask the Sonics and the Celtics...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> It does, I never said it didn't, but shooting a higher percentage doesn't = wins. Ask the Sonics and the Celtics...


Are you telling me there was not a better way to spend those 7 missed shots?


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

It's not even the shooting %. It's the dumb shots. There really needs to be a dumb shot % because Banks would be shooting .800


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Are you telling me there was not a better way to spend those 7 missed shots?



Yes. Banks should shoot 100%, you're right.

Any player that shoots less than 100%, should have never shot the ball and missed.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Yes. Banks should shoot 100%, you're right.
> 
> Any player that shoots less than 100%, should have never shot the ball and missed.


Ok lets say the team made half of his missed shots because we shot 50% tonight, 3 (3.5 i know) one of them was a 3 we go to overtime


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Def Reb%

Seattle: .806
Boston: .545

You want to know what killed Boston? There it is, right there. Defense starts with controlling the defensive glass. It's a shame, because tonight Pierce did everything but run out of a phone booth wearing a cape and leotards. You can't squander those sorts of performances.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

or even if banks shoots 50% from the field, we could of made it close.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Holy cow, whatta game! I expected Pierce to go off tonight as pretty much the leading scorer of our opponents have been having big games all season.

That third quarter did it, and then the Supes finally won a close home game by getting it done in the final minutes. That was tough loss for either team to take.

G-Force


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Ok lets say the team made half of his missed shots because we shot 50% tonight, 3 (3.5 i know) one of them was a 3 we go to overtime



Let's say we take away half of Paul's misses and the team makes 3.5 of them, we go into overtime.

It's not like Banks thinks "I know I'm going to miss this shot, but I'll take it anyway."


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Let's say we take away half of Paul's misses and the team makes 3.5 of them, we go into overtime.
> 
> It's not like Banks thinks "I know I'm going to miss this shot, but I'll take it anyway."


Pierce made the most of his chances, Banks had lousy shot selection and hurt the team.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

BTW DWest Superstar, that's a great way to look at things. If we take out a guy's missed shots, and give it to another guy to shoot it and he MAKES IT, we win.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> Pierce made the most of his chances, Banks had lousy shot selection and hurt the team.



The lousy shot slection, was it the first wide open jumper? the second? or the third?

The last shot he attempted was bad, other than that shooting a wide open jumper in your range is hardly classified as a "lousy shot selection."


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

wow, the Sonics actually won a home game. Good effort by the Celtics though, I thought you guys had the game.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

This game goes in the loss column, and I'm absolutely pinning it on Doc Rivers. 

You're getting killed on the boards so what do you do? Go small! With your worst rebounding big man in there! EXCELLENT THINKING *******.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The lousy shot slection, was it the first wide open jumper? the second? or the third?
> 
> The last shot he attempted was bad, other than that shooting a wide open jumper in your range is hardly classified as a "lousy shot selection."


No it was the crazy lay up, and when Allen was right on him twice


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

DWest Superstar said:


> No it was the crazy lay up, *and when Allen was right on him twice*


The And 1, or the times he got to the line?


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> This game goes in the loss column, and I'm absolutely pinning it on Doc Rivers.
> 
> You're getting killed on the boards so what do you do? Go small! With your worst rebounding big man in there! EXCELLENT THINKING *******.


I'm with you. If we have the ball, they can't score. Basketball 101.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

I knew that Doc was going to sit Pierce around the quarters going into the 4th, when he was ON FIRE! He sat him until what, 8 minutes left, and we lost the lead when he was sitting. Doc seriously needs to get a damn clue. Pierce wasn't even tired or showing any sighns of letting up. Puttin Scalabrine in instead of Perkins was just plain ignorance...


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> The And 1, or the times he got to the line?


your mistaken, he missed two shots with Allen right on him


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

awesome game by pp, but i was PRAYING he passed the ball after the BANKS STEAL instead of taking a shot...i know he had it but man we had 5 on 4 grrr....anyways, perk needs to play until he cannot run he is a beast and we need him


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

KingHandles said:


> I knew that Doc was going to sit Pierce around the quarters going into the 4th, when he was ON FIRE! He sat him until what, 8 minutes left, and we lost the lead when he was sitting. Doc seriously needs to get a damn clue. Pierce wasn't even tired or showing any sighns of letting up. Puttin Scalabrine in instead of Perkins was just plain ignorance...


Couldn't have said it better myself. :curse:


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

KingHandles said:


> I knew that Doc was going to sit Pierce around the quarters going into the 4th, when he was ON FIRE! He sat him until what, 8 minutes left, and we lost the lead when he was sitting. Doc seriously needs to get a damn clue. Pierce wasn't even tired or showing any sighns of letting up. Puttin Scalabrine in instead of Perkins was just plain ignorance...


I gotta disagree with you about Pierce not showing any signs of being tired, he looked completely shot the last few minutes of the game. With good reason though, he did everything but sell beer for the first 45 minutes or so of the game so he had every right to be tired. 

You're right about the whole Perkins/Scalabrine deal though. I know Doc was thinking "hey, let's get another shooter in the game" but that's stupid when you have Pierce, West, and Davis all shooting well and your team is getting killed on the glass! I couldn't believe he left Perk on the bench while the Sonics grabbed every rebound, but when he put Scalabrine in I knew it was over. He might has well have run up the white flag and emptied the bench at that point.

_Note to Doc...

The next time the C's are getting completely killed on the glass and your point guard is the leading rebounder, please look at your bench. If your best rebounder is sitting there you have a problem. PUT PERK IN THE GAME! _


----------

